# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  What One Book Do You Recommend?

## DianaJ

What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?

I'd recommend *Vatican Assassins III* -> *http://megaupload.com/?d=FQS2UENZ*

Eric Jon Phelps, the author, discusses in FINE detail (1800+ pages) the power of the Roman Catholic Church as well as the Jesuits in moving towards a single ruler, that being the Pope.

Here are some quotes the author includes:




> “Dear brethren [_the six Assistants of the Jesuit General_], our weapons are  of a quite different temper from those of the Caesars of all ages; and it will not be difficult for us to maneuver as to render ourselves masters of all the  powers already so much weakened [_by the Napoleonic Wars_].  We need  fear no lack of soldiers, only let us apply ourselves to recruiting them from  all ranks, and from all nations, and drilling them into punctual service.  But  let us, at the same time, be vigilant, that no one may suspect our  [_conspiratorial_] designs. . . . Ours be the knowledge of this great mystery  [_of iniquity_]:  as to others, let them hear us speak in parables, so that, having  eyes, that they may not see, and having ears, they may not hear. . . . and let  our labour be in earnest!
> 
> *You well know that what we aim at is the empire of the world*; but how  are we to succeed, unless we have, everywhere, [_Illuminati-controlled,  Masonic_] adepts who understand our language, which must yet remain  unknown to others.”   {14}  [Emphasis added] 
> 
> Aloysius Fortis, 1825
> 20th Jesuit General, 1820-1829
> Spoken in Secret Council to his Assistants including: 
> 
> Johannes Roothaan, 1825
> ...






> “Every citizen, and every sojourner in this country, who is loyal to the  Roman Catholic Church, is an enemy to our government, of necessity, for  he yields his highest allegiance to the *Pope of Rome*, a foreign potentate,  who has time and again anathematized every fundamental principle of our  government.  He has denounced liberty of conscience, freedom of speech  and of press, freedom of worship and of teaching, as pestilent and damnable  heresies; destructive to order, and to the peace and welfare of society.  The highest dignitaries of this so called church have declared their purpose to  make this a Roman Catholic country; but to do this it must be brought to  the acceptance of the *Pope of Rome* as Christ’s vice-regent, or  representative on earth, invested with all temporal and spiritual authority;  above all kings, emperors, and civil rulers; the supreme judge and lawgiver, whose decisions are infallible and final.  This would make him lord  of the conscience and master of the actions of all men throughout his  dominion, which is nothing less than the earth.  These are his monstrous  claims; and his priests, of all grades, *including the wily Jesuits*, are laboring night and day to make them good in this land of ours. . . .   
> 
> *Is there no danger when the Roman Hierarchy quarters its wily agents  in the capital of our nation to exert their influence in shaping our laws,  and in controlling Presidential appointments to the highest and most  important offices?  Is there not danger when all our politicians who  aspire to national fame feel that in order to succeed they must truckle  to Rome, and be submissive?  Is there not danger when the capital of  our nation has been captured by the wily Jesuit, and Washington is  literally ‘in the lap of Rome?’*  Go into any and all of the departments of  our government and find seven elevenths of the government employees in  several of them, abject slaves of the Pope, and tell me is there no danger?   Go into all of our cities and larger towns and find our municipal  governments in the hands of the faithful servants of this foreign despot, the  Pope, and who are corruptly administering their affairs to enrich the church  at the expense of the people, and tell me, is there no danger?  Contemplate  this alien and dangerous power in complete control of three-fourths of our  newspapers and periodicals, and tell me, is there no danger? . . . It is clear  that Rome is rapidly getting control of all the sources of power in the  United States, both in civil and military affairs; that she is doing so in  pursuance of a well considered and wisely laid plan, and for the very  purpose of subverting our government”   {10}  [Emphasis added]  
> 
> Thomas M. Harris,
> 1897 Brigadier General, U.S. Army
> _Rome’s Responsibility for the  Assassination of Abraham Lincoln_






> “The secret of the Jesuits is that Loyola, their founder [_who sought from the  beginning to make Jerusalem the capital for his Order_], and his cronies,  adopted *Machiavelli’s* _The Prince_—a book wherein politics is completely  divorced from morals—as their textbook.  Everything Jesuit, including  Fascism, is unavoidably Machiavellian.”   {37}  [Emphasis added]
> 
> Andrew Sinclair,
> 1965 British Protestant Minister
> _The Great Silence Conspiracy_

----------


## Fields

Whoa. Thats a longggggggggggggg book.

----------


## Physics

*who Moved My Cheese?*

----------


## KnownasTIm

the end of america by naomi wolf, @ amazon, 8 bucks

----------


## Kotin

Dune by Frank Herbert and The Earthsea Cycle by Ursula K Laguin.

----------


## Shink

I second Dune, but my real recommendation is *RULE BY SECRECY by Jim Marrs*.  Please do yourself a favor and buy that book!

----------


## DianaJ

> Whoa. Thats a longggggggggggggg book.


You may visit the authors site, http://www.vaticanassassins.org, as another option.

----------


## merrimac

I'd recommend The Creature From Jekyll Island by Edward Griffin.

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## Xenophage

I recommend Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.  It is the single most essential work of fiction you can read.

Next to that, I'd say The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein.

----------


## Technics2000

> Next to that, I'd say The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein.


I might have to take a look at that once I finish "Stranger in a Strange Land"

----------


## 1836

Capitalism and Freedom by Friedman, or Road to Serfdom by Hayek.

----------


## Fields

> I recommend Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.  It is the single most essential work of fiction you can read.


+1




> Capitalism and Freedom by Friedman, or Road to Serfdom by Hayek.


+1

----------


## WV Freedom Fighter

The Bible.

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

If you are trying to get someone to see how the Govt lies and media helps distort facts when they cant get what they want normally I recomend "Day of Deceit" as a well researched book on FDR and Pearl Harbor.

More recently "Confessions of an Economic Hitman"

----------


## amy31416

"The Republic" by Plato, specifically "The Allegory of the Cave" within the book.

Yep, I'm old skool kids.

Oh, another one with a military bend: "The Naked and the Dead" by Mailer.

----------


## a2planet2

I recently read "The Creature from Jekyll Island" by G. Edward Griffin.  Prior to reading it I felt I was pretty familiar with the money scam--I'd read "Debt Virus" and a few others--but The Creature really delves into the subject in great detail.  It covers the financial history of the United States, the money sources behind wars, and a lot more.  I've heard people say for a long time "American banks funded the Bolshevik Revolution" but only this well-sourced book really gets into how such a feat could have been and was done.  

Everyone concerned about the dollar and the economy must read this book--unless you've already read it, you're sure to find a lot of clarity in this information, which the author does a great job of explaining in a very straightforward, easy-to-follow manner.  

The back cover bears Dr. Paul's laudatory quote.

----------


## nodope0695

Starship Troopers, by Robert A. Heinlein This book was written in the 1950's and its excellent.

----------


## american empire

"the secret history of the American Empire" by john Perkins

"confessions of an economic hit man" by john perkins

----------


## Sandman

"Common Sense" by Thomas Paine

----------


## thoughtbombing

> I recommend Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.  It is the single most essential work of fiction you can read.


One of my favorites as well...

The Holographic Universe by Michael Talbot... it will blow your mind.

but I suspect the new favorite, coming out in April will be:

THE REVOLUTION: A MANIFESTO by Dr. Ronald Ernest Paul

I've heard he's authored a lot of things... Legislation comes to mind... speeches... other books...

And he's running for some office... I forget which one though.

----------


## misa

yes Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged. Amazing.

----------


## gilliganscorner

> I recommend Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.  It is the single most essential work of fiction you can read.
> 
> Next to that, I'd say The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein.


Excellent choice.  Sometimes I wonder if it is fiction, or if Ayn Rand gave us a blueprint for moral people to exit from the power the looter/moocher government has over us.

Galt's Gulch is a metaphor.  If we could find some way to set up a network where we could trade with each other using money 100% backed by gold or silver instead of using Federal Reserve fiat, we could hide from the men in black, in plain sight!  It would be a "virtual" Galt's Gulch, as we would decouple from our debt-based monetary system and trade with each other using our own sound money, cashing in gold or silver from time to time to pay our taxes with Federal Reserve paper notes.

That way, like in Atlas Shrugged, when the empire collapses and the purchasing power of fiat went through the floor, we might have a chance to survive it as the trading network would be established...assuming of course, our medium of trade was still available..

Adjusting tinfoil hat...

----------


## manuel

"Restoring the American Dream" by Robert Ringer

----------


## Xenophage

> Excellent choice.  Sometimes I wonder if it is fiction, or if Ayn Rand gave us a blueprint for moral people to exit from the power the looter/moocher government has over us.
> 
> Galt's Gulch is a metaphor.  If we could find some way to set up a network where we could trade with each other using money 100% backed by gold or silver instead of using Federal Reserve fiat, we could hide from the men in black, in plain sight!  It would be a "virtual" Galt's Gulch, as we would decouple from our debt-based monetary system and trade with each other using our own sound money, cashing in gold or silver from time to time to pay our taxes with Federal Reserve paper notes.
> 
> That way, like in Atlas Shrugged, when the empire collapses and the purchasing power of fiat went through the floor, we might have a chance to survive it as the trading network would be established...assuming of course, our medium of trade was still available..
> 
> Adjusting tinfoil hat...


I've actually had this exact idea before.  Interesting!

----------


## Truth Warrior

"This is John Galt Speaking"
from "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand
http://compuball.com/Inquisition/Ayn...ark_broken.htm

----------


## ruggedindividualist

Especially his "The Underground History of American Education". This book describes how the American people were saddled with a Prussian model school system designed for mind  and behavior control, essentially training a people to chain themselves using their minds. After a few generations of that, tyranny is child's play.

Oh, and the Bible

----------


## thoughtbombing

Commit this to memory... exposing the Jesus Myth

----------


## gilliganscorner

Hi Folks, 

One of the greatest (shorter than "This is John Galt speaking...") is Rand's observations of money.  I repeat a few passages here, with my comments injected where appropriate:




> So you think that money is the root of all evil. Have you ever asked what is the root of money? Money is a tool of exchange, which can't exist unless there are goods produced, and there are men able to produce them. Money is the material shape of the principle that men who wish to deal with one another must do so by trade, and give value for value. Money is not the tool of the moochers, who claim your product by tears, or of the looters, who take it from you by force. Money is made possible only by men who produce. Is this what you consider evil?


How many of us have heard, "money is the root of all evil".  I think this is a paraphrase of Timothy 6:10, who said, 


> "*For the love of money is the root of all evil:* which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows."


So it is incorrect.

Rand continues:




> When you accept money in payment for your effort, you do so on the conviction that you will be able to exchange it for the products of the effort of others. *It is neither the moochers nor the looters who give value to money. Neither an ocean of tears nor all the guns in the world can transform those pieces of paper in your wallet into bread you will need to survive tomorrow.* Those pieces of paper, which should really be gold, are a token of honor - your claim upon the energy of the men who produce. Your wallet is your statement of hope that somewhere in the world around you there are men who will not default on the moral principle that is the root of money. Is this what you consider evil?


 We have often heard from economists that gold or sliver is a barbarous relic.  This is garbage.  The BIG difference between the two is:

Gold and Silver cannot be produced out of thin air.  Neither governments nor the banking system can create it at will, hence their constant attacks and demonetization laws on it.We traded in gold and silver, because it was the free market that gave it value.  You and I interacting in freedom decided what was to be used as money.  Fiat was forced upon us by the government/banking cartel - at the point of a gun or by an ocean of tears.




> Have you ever looked for the root of production? Take a look at an electric motor and dare tell yourself that it was created by the muscular effort of unthinking brutes. Try to grow a seed of wheat without the knowledge left to you by men who had to discover how to do it for the first time. Try to grow food by means of nothing but physical motions - *and you'll learn that it is man's mind that is the root of all the goods produced and of all the wealth that has ever existed on earth.*
> 
> But you say that money is made by the strong at the expense of the weak. What strength do you mean? It is not the strength of guns or muscles. Wealth is the product of man's capacity to think. Does it follow, then, that money made by the inventor of the motor is at the expense of others who invented nothing? Is money made by the intelligent at the expense of the fools? Or by the able, at the expense of the lazy? *Money is made - before it can be looted or mooched - by the effort of every honest man, each to the extent of his ability. An honest man is one who knows that he can't consume more than he has produced.*
> 
> Run for your life from anyone who tells you that money is evil. That sentence is the leper's bell of an approaching looter. *So long as men live together on earth and need means to deal with one another - their only substitute, if they abandon money, is the muzzle of the gun.*


God, she is good.




> Then you see the rise of men of a double standard - men who live by force yet count on those who live by trade to create value to back their looted money - hitch-hikers of virtue. In a moral society these are criminals, and statues are written to protect you against them. But when a society establishes criminals-by-right and looters-by-law - men who use force to seize the wealth of disarmed victims - then money becomes its creator's avenger. Such looters believe it safe to rob defenseless men, once they've passed a law to disarm them. But their loot becomes the magnet for other looters who get it from them the way they've got it from you. *Then the race gets under way, and the prize goes, not to the ablest at production, but to the most ruthless at brutality. When coercion is the standard, the murderer wins over the pickpocket. And then society vanishes in a spread of ruin and slaughter.*


Make no mistake.  This is happening now.




> Do you want to know whether that day is coming? Watch money. Money is the barometer of society's virtue. *When you see that trading is done not by consent but by compulsion - when you see that in order to produce you need to obtain permission from men who produce nothing - when you see that money is flowing to those who deal not in goods but in favors - when you see that men get rich more easily by graft than by work, and your laws no longer protect you against them, but protect them against you - when you see corruption being rewarded and honesty becoming a self-sacrifice - then you will know that your society is doomed.* Gold is so noble a medium that it does not compete with guns and does not make terms with brutality. It will not permit a country to survive as half property, half loot.


Gold and silver are the only assets that does not represent someone else's liability.




> Whenever destroyers appear among men, they start by destroying gold money, for it is man's protection, and the base of a moral existence. Destroyers seize gold and leave to its owners a counterfeit pile of paper.


The Federal Reserve.  Or any Central Bank.




> This kills all objective standards and delivers men into the arbitrary power of an arbitrary setter of values.


Our government destroys the value of your money for their ends.




> Gold is an objective value, an equivalent of wealth produced. Paper money is mortgage on wealth that does not exist, backed by guns aimed at those who are expected to produce. Paper money is a check drawn by legal looters upon an account which is not theirs: upon the virtue of the victims. Watch for the day when it bounces, marked: "account overdrawn".
> 
> When you have made evil the means of survival, do not expect men to remain good. Do not expect them to stay moral and to become fodder for the immoral. Do not expect them to produce when production is punished and looting rewarded. Do not ask who is destroying the world. *You are.*





> To the glory of mankind there was, for the first and only time in history, *a country of money - and I have no higher, more reverent tribute to pay to America*, for this means: a country of reason, justice, freedom, production, achievement. For the first time man's mind and money were set free, and there were no fortunes-by-conquest but only fortunes-by-work, and instead of swordsmen and slaves there appeared the real maker of wealth, the greatest worker, the highest type of human being - the self-made man - the American industrialist.


Prior to the Federal Reserve, America created the greatest wealth the world has ever known and raised the standard of living of all higher than recorded history.




> *If you ask me to name the proudest distinction of Americans, I would choose - because it contains all the others - the fact that they were the people who created the phrase "to make money".* No other language or nation has ever used this combination of words before; men have always thought of wealth as a static quantity - to be seized, begged, inherited, shared, looted, or obtained as a favor. *Americans were the first to understand that wealth must be created. The phrase "to make money" holds the essence of morality.*
> 
> Yet these were words for which the Americans were denounced by the rotten cultures of the looters' continents. Now the looters' credo has brought you to regard your proudest achievements as a hallmark of shame, your prosperity as guilt, your greatest men, the industrialists, as blackguards, and your magnificent factories as the product and property of muscular labor, the labor of whip-driven slaves, no better than the pyramids of Egypt. *The rotter who simpers that he sees no difference between the power of gold and the power of the whip, ought to learn the difference on his own hide - as I think he will.*
> 
> Until and unless you discover that money is the root of all good, you ask for your own destruction. When money ceases to be the tool by which men deal with one another, men become the tools of men. Blood, whips, and guns - or gold. Take your choice - there is no other - and your time is running out.


Alan Greenspan (yes.  THAT Alan Greenspan) understood this too.  In 1966-67, he wrote an essay entitled "Gold and Economic Freedom":




> In the absence of the gold standard, there is no way to protect savings from confiscation through inflation. There is no safe store of value. If there were, the government would have to make its holding illegal, as was done in the case of gold. If everyone decided, for example, to convert all his bank deposits to silver or copper or any other good, and thereafter declined to accept checks as payment for goods, bank deposits would lose their purchasing power and government-created bank credit would be worthless as a claim on goods. The financial policy of the welfare state requires that there be no way for the owners of wealth to protect themselves.
> 
> This is the shabby secret of the welfare statists' tirades against gold. Deficit spending is simply a scheme for the confiscation of wealth. Gold stands in the way of this insidious process. It stands as a protector of property rights. If one grasps this, one has no difficulty in understanding the statists' antagonism toward the gold standard.


Irrelevant you say?  He wrote it in 1966, so it is no longer valid?  When asked by Ron Paul in 2002, if he still believed in what he wrote back then was still valid today, Greenspan responded, "I wouldn't change a word.".  So what happened?  This is the answer I wanted to see in his book.

----------


## Truth Warrior

"Calculated Chaos: Institutional Threats to Peace and Human Survival", By Butler Shaffer
http://www.amazon.com/Calculated-cha.../dp/0931290899

A very good review of the book.<IMHO>
http://www.endervidualism.com/salon/books/shaffer.htm

----------


## LittleLightShining

> I'd recommend The Creature From Jekyll Island by Edward Griffin.


Me, too. And The End of America by Naomi Wolf as recommended by someone else.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Frederick Bastiat - "The Law"

----------


## FreeTraveler

> I might have to take a look at that once I finish "Stranger in a Strange Land"


"Stranger" is a great sendup of religion and politics both.

"Mistress" is a great handbook for revolution. All we need is a self-aware computer.

----------


## constituent

You Can't Go Home Again by Thomas Wolfe

----------


## Lucid American

> I'd recommend The Creature From Jekyll Island by Edward Griffin.


Seconded. Changed my whole view of the way the world works.

----------


## Truth Warrior

John Galt's Speech
mini-version
[ 964 words ]
http://www.working-minds.com/galtmini.htm

----------


## rancher89

Just finished "nation of sheep" by judge napalatano (apologies for spelling..)

Ii is a very concise litany on the unconstitutional actions our goverenment over the years--scary stuff.  

I think Naomi Wolf is next.

----------


## chiplitfam

www.authorityresearch.com

"The Supremacy of Christ in a Postmodern World"  by John Piper

http://www.gnpcb.org/product/9781581349221

----------


## RonPizzle

Brave New World, 1984, The Fountainhead, and just for the sake of appreciating our economic system, The Communist Manifesto.  The Creature from Jekyll Island author has a speech somewhere online.  I don't have time to find it right now, but it's good.

----------


## Dary

*Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do : The Absurdity of Consensual Crimes in Our Free Country (Paperback)
*by Peter McWilliams 

http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Nobodys-B.../dp/0931580587

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *Ain't Nobody's Business If You Do : The Absurdity of Consensual Crimes in Our Free Country (Paperback)*
> by Peter McWilliams 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Nobodys-B.../dp/0931580587


BTW, available free online at
http://www.petermcwilliams.org/mirro...int/index6.htm

----------


## sedele



----------


## MrAustin

Wow!  Thank you for starting this thread...very useful!

----------


## rpfp2008

Power Vs. Force 

by David Hawkins

Ron Paul is using "power",  whereas the current powers that be are using "force."

Power always wins over force.  example: Ghandi, a 90 lb. man brought down the british empire.

----------


## danda

Two that make for great primers:

"Libertarianism in One Lesson" by David Bergland  ( $2.37 on Amazon )
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/094...pr_product_top

"The adventures by Jonathan Gullible: A Free Market Odyssey" by Ken Schooland
http://www.jonathangullible.com/

----------


## SilentBull

"The Creature From Jekyll Island" by Edward Griffin.

----------


## Libertytree

None Dare Call It Conspiracy by Gary Allen

This book was years ahead of its time, though it was written in 1971 it has never been more apparent and pertinent in truth than today. I didn't read it until 1980 and since then I've seen many things (that are referenced in that book) transpire and that were unthinkable at that moment in time but are now all too obvious.

----------


## rdenner

I would recommend the following

Dr Leonard Piekoff

*Ominious Parallels:*

Basically comparing the 45 years of history of the German Republic/Empire that ultimately culminated in the rise of Adolf Hitler. Basically they followed the same exact path we are following. Starting with Unemployment benefits, socialize health care and then the falling apart of the republic and WWI and ultimately the rise of the National/Socialist Party.  Absolutely Spell binding. Changed my whole outlook.

Also; Murray N Rothbards Epic: *AMERICA'S GREAT DEPRESSION..*
Absolutely agree with anything from Hayek.

  The *COMMUNINIST MANIFESTO*... to understand the tactics being used against us.

And finally  *SUN TZU's ART OF WAR.* In the event we need to fight these people in the streets.

Robert

----------


## j0ew00ds

I would advise AGAINST an expose, religious or not, on how powers outside of our control are directing us. On the contrary, if you teach someone to think for themselves and get them to appreciate their civil liberties, they'll find these books themselves. This argument applies to "Creature from Jekyll Island", "End of America", etc. I've read End of America and liked it but you should only leave this as a bug in the ear of the uninformed, IMHO.
Thus, I'd advise The Law by Bastiat, Ayn Rand's books, Dr. Paul's book or speeches about civil liberties, anything by Rothbard, Payne, the Federalist Papers, etc.

----------


## bp2519

road to serfdom

----------


## Truth Warrior

> None Dare Call It Conspiracy by Gary Allen
> 
> This book was years ahead of its time, though it was written in 1971 it has never been more apparent and pertinent in truth than today. I didn't read it until 1980 and since then I've seen many things (that are referenced in that book) transpire and that were unthinkable at that moment in time but are now all too obvious.


Just an FYI .......
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=120371

----------


## mczerone

> BTW, available free online at
> http://www.petermcwilliams.org/mirro...int/index6.htm


Damn.  There went my morning.

Here's my favorite page so far: http://www.petermcwilliams.org/.../2010.htm

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Damn. There went my morning.
> 
> Here's my favorite page so far: http://www.petermcwilliams.org/.../2010.htm


Sorry about that.  There are many many worse ways to spend a morning. <IMHO>

Yep, I like that page too ( among others ).

Thanks!

Enjoy!

----------


## demolama

New Views of the Constitution by John Taylor

is the heart and soul of the Jeffersonian movement of federalism, strict constructionism and state's rights written by Jefferson's own "Lieutenant" in the movement

Construction Construed and Constitutions Vindicated also by Taylor is a good read 

Knowing a little about the Federalist papers wouldn't hurt with the New Views book. Taylor uses it and Yate's notes at the Federal Convention to clearly show that the intent and final outcome of the convention and the Constitution was a limited federal government not a consolidated national government like we have today.

----------


## Libertytree

I loaned my original copy out so much it disentigrated, need to replace it.

----------


## ToryNotion

The Holy Bible, various authors, ed. God.

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## ToryNotion

> New Views of the Constitution by John Taylor
> 
> is the heart and soul of the Jeffersonian movement of federalism, strict constructionism and state's rights written by Jefferson's own "Lieutenant" in the movement
> 
> Construction Construed and Constitutions Vindicated also by Taylor is a good read 
> 
> Knowing a little about the Federalist papers wouldn't hurt with the New Views book. Taylor uses it and Yate's notes at the Federal Convention to clearly show that the intent and final outcome of the convention and the Constitution was a limited federal government not a consolidated national government like we have today.


Here it is on the web....
http://www.constitution.org/jt/jtnvc.htm

I bought one of Taylor's books a few years ago from Liberty Fund publishing.  The do a really nice job with their books.  Nice heavy paper, nice binding. John Taylor of Caroline (Virginia)...

----------


## familydog

Founding Myths by Ray Raphael

http://www.rayraphael.com/Founding_Myths.htm

While it may not be as important as some of the other books mentioned, it makes you think why we are told all these untrue stories about our Revolution.

----------


## coffeewithchess

The main problem is assuming that the person will read it...the statistics are something like 90-95% of Americans don't read a book after finishing high school...I tend to believe this statistic based on the people I know.

----------


## mconder

Creature From Jekyll Island

----------


## Truth Warrior

"Those that do not read, have no advantage over those that cannot read."

----------


## Jesubub

*The Creature From Jekyll Island* by G. Edward Griffin

I was "awake" when I read it 7-8 years ago, but it was a like a fistful of No-Doze for my third eye.  If you haven't read this book, you're suffering a serious deficiency.

----------


## nullvalu

> I'd recommend The Creature From Jekyll Island by Edward Griffin.


+1

----------


## gilliganscorner

> *The Creature From Jekyll Island* by G. Edward Griffin
> 
> I was "awake" when I read it 7-8 years ago, but it was a like a fistful of No-Doze for my third eye.  If you haven't read this book, you're suffering a serious deficiency.


+1.


For those of who are interested, there are MP3's out there, w/ Griffin presenting:

http://www.spielbauer.com/JekyllDownload.htm  (172MB)

Takes a while to download, but I suggest burning it to CD and playing in your car as an audiobook.   It is a hell of a presentation.

----------


## Steve618

I recommend "The Wave Principle of Human Social Behavior and The New Science of Socionomics" by Robert R. Prechter as well as the documentary which can be viewed for free at www.socionomics.net  The title is "History's Hidden Engine"

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

"_Reading's for ****!_"
         - McCain supporter

----------


## 98Tokay

Dianetics

----------


## fatdumb

Uncommon Sense: The Real American Manifesto (Paperback)
by William James Murray (Author)

----------


## CrazyRonPaulSupporter

*Carlos Castaneda - Journey To Ixtlan: The Lessons Of Don Juan
Carlos Castaneda - Tales Of Power*

Those two books will make your head spin for years! 

.

----------


## N13

*Thus Spoke Zarathustra*

Friedrich Nietzsche

edited by Walter Kaufman

----------


## LEK

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?
> 
> I'd recommend *Vatican Assassins III* -> *http://megaupload.com/?d=FQS2UENZ*
> 
> Eric Jon Phelps, the author, discusses in FINE detail (1800+ pages) the power of the Roman Catholic Church as well as the Jesuits in moving towards a single ruler, that being the Pope.
> 
> Here are some quotes the author includes:


On that same subject; "A Woman Rides the Beast", by Dave Hunt

----------


## Truth Warrior

"Anti-Federalist Papers"

During the period from the drafting and proposal of the federal Constitution in September, 1787, to its ratification in 1789 there was an intense debate on ratification. The principal arguments in favor of it were stated in the series written by Madison, Hamilton, and Jay called the Federalist Papers, although they were not as widely read as numerous independent local speeches and articles. The arguments against ratification appeared in various forms, by various authors, most of whom used a pseudonym. Collectively, these writings have become known as the Anti-Federalist Papers. We here present some of the best and most widely read of these. They contain warnings of dangers from tyranny that weaknesses in the proposed Constitution did not adequately provide against, and while some of those weaknesses were corrected by adoption of the Bill of Rights, others remained, and some of these dangers are now coming to pass.
http://www.constitution.org/afp/afp.htm

"Official" history is written by the winners."

----------


## Nyte

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the"fictional" book *Unintended Consequences* by John Ross

http://www.amazon.com/Unintended-Con.../dp/1888118040

----------


## coffeewithchess

> "Those that do not read, have no advantage over those that cannot read."


Great quote! +1

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Great quote! +1


Thanks!  I read that one somewhere.

----------


## dougr583

Lots of great suggestions.  "Road to Serfdom" is the most powerful book I've read in a long time but it's not an easy read for modern Americans, I'm not sure I'd recommend it as a primer to libertarian thought.  I was going to send a copy to my senator but decided against it because I figured he'd have a tough time following the logic - there are way too many three syllable words and not enough pictures.  

James Bovard has written some great books, "Attention Deficit Democracy" and "Freedom in Chains" are two "must reads" that I don't think anyone has mentioned yet.

Learning about libertarian philosophy is not a short-term project.  You need to know some history too.  You need to know WHY the pilgrims sailed 5000 miles in oaken buckets to a strange land with an inhospitable climate and unfriendly natives to establish a new society.  Then you need to know about the Revolution and the Constitution.  Then you need to know about the first 150 years of United States history and how the Constitution was slowly perverted.

At that point, you'll be ready to start learning about Robert Taft, Barry Goldwater and Ron Paul.

----------


## jcarrion1976

These are the books that affected me:

Empire of Debt by William Bonner & Addison Wiggin

Libertarianism: A Primer by David Boaz

----------


## MsDoodahs

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?


How I Found Freedom in an UnFree World by Harry Browne.

"How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World is a Handbook for Personal Liberty  showing you how to use libertarian principles to make your life much freer right now. It presents a unique libertarian view of morality, government, society, and human nature. Part I identifies the mental traps that are so easy to fall into  traps that prevent you from being as free as you could be. Part II provides specific techniques you can use today to obtain greater freedom from government, from societal restrictions, and from business, personal, and family problems. Part III shows how to make necessary changes to a freer life right now.

While Harry waited and hoped for a free society, he made sure that his own life was as free and happy as possible. Using the same libertarian principles that would underlie a free society, he created a successful and joyous life for himself and his family. He put these principles and techniques into his book, How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World. In the book youll find ways to obtain greater freedom from government, freedom from social restrictions, freedom from business problems, personal problems, family problems, and freedom from the treadmill.

How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World will not only put you on the path to a freer, happier life, it will inspire almost anyone to take greater responsibility for his own life  to quit focusing on the shortcomings of others and use the sovereignty one does have to take control of ones own life and make the most of it. How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World can make your life much freer and happier."

----------


## Truth Warrior

> How I Found Freedom in an UnFree World by Harry Browne.
> 
> "How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World is a Handbook for Personal Liberty — showing you how to use libertarian principles to make your life much freer right now. It presents a unique libertarian view of morality, government, society, and human nature. Part I identifies the mental traps that are so easy to fall into — traps that prevent you from being as free as you could be. Part II provides specific techniques you can use today to obtain greater freedom from government, from societal restrictions, and from business, personal, and family problems. Part III shows how to make necessary changes to a freer life right now.
> 
> While Harry waited and hoped for a free society, he made sure that his own life was as free and happy as possible. Using the same libertarian principles that would underlie a free society, he created a successful and joyous life for himself and his family. He put these principles and techniques into his book, How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World. In the book you’ll find ways to obtain greater freedom from government, freedom from social restrictions, freedom from business problems, personal problems, family problems, and freedom from the treadmill.
> 
> How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World will not only put you on the path to a freer, happier life, it will inspire almost anyone to take greater responsibility for his own life — to quit focusing on the shortcomings of others and use the sovereignty one does have to take control of one’s own life and make the most of it. How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World can make your life much freer and happier."


+ a bazillion.

It worked wonders for me, shortly after it originally came out.

"Free yourself first!"

Thanks!

----------


## american.swan

A lot of good books have been listed here, but not the two books that woke me up.

I suggest someone who has no idea what is going on to first read_ Lies My Teacher Told Me_.  This book will awaken an interest in History and discussion of History in a person.

Then the person should read the two books that woke me up to the abuse and craziness of government.

_The Best Democracy Money Can Buy_ 
_Armed Madhouse_
both by *Greg Palast.*

----------


## american.swan

cough, good thread, cough

----------


## Minnesota Chris

Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt

http://jim.com/econ/contents.html

----------


## Minnesota Chris

And for Christians, "Christian Anarchy: Jesus' Primacy Over the Powers" by Vernard Eller

http://www.hccentral.com/eller12/index.html

----------


## icon124

> Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt
> 
> http://jim.com/econ/contents.html


is that the whole book?

----------


## Minnesota Chris

> is that the whole book?


Yes, it's a short book, but a powerful introduction to free market economics.

----------


## Minnesota Chris

> is that the whole book?


Well, I guess it's not as short as I remember...it's 218 pages, and you can buy it here if you want the real thing:

http://www.mises.org/store/Economics...son-P33C0.aspx

----------


## 0zzy

The Conscience of a Conservative by Barry Goldwater 
The Road to Serfdom by F.A. Hayek
A Nation of Sheep by Andrew Napolitano

----------


## AdamT

Creature From Jekyll Island. Amazing book which reads like a detective story.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

The Machinery of Freedom by David Friedman.

http://www.amazon.com/Machinery-Free...3138707&sr=1-1

Really gets to the heart of it all. Great book.

----------


## icon124

*How I Found Freedom in an UnFree World by Harry Browne*. -------- Does anyone know where I can get this book online?  Do they have this as ab ebook download?

----------


## Enzo

The Giving Tree-Shel Silverstein

The Prophet-Khalil Gibran

The Book of Disquiet-Fernando Pessoa

The Magus-John Fowles

Anything by Edward Said or Noam Chomsky

----------


## damoncrowe

LEX REX by Samuel Rutherford (1644)  and possibly "Vindiciae, contra tyrannos: or, Concerning the Legitimate Power of a Prince over the People, and of the People over a Prince" 1579.

----------


## Libertytree

Icon, Google it bro. There's a new updated version because it's back in print.

A couple other good books:

Harry Browne: Why government Doesn't Work

Milton Friedman: Politics and Tyranny: Lessons in Pursuit of Freedom

Milton Friedman: There's No Such Thing As a Free Lunch

Jimmy Buffett: Tales From Margaritaville

----------


## gracebkr

1776 by David McCullough and The Constitution in Exile by Andrew Napolitano.  In the first we see what our founders did and their thoughts and their battles and how close it was to going the other way and in the latter we see how every thing that was fought for is being lost.  Plus both are easy reads.  Maybe just read 1984.

----------


## gracebkr

I also think we might be under the silly notion that people in this country read.  If they did, they might be awake.  Instead of watching news, they'd be reading it.  We have to admit that we are interested in things, so when we want to know something about something we don't turn on the TV to get answers.  That is what the majority of the US does though.  At least it appears that way.

----------


## virgil47

A few of my favorites are Atlas Shrugged, 1984, And when it comes to books Fahrenheit 451. Also Sun Tzu's The Art of War.

----------


## nathanmn

> *How I Found Freedom in an UnFree World by Harry Browne*. -------- Does anyone know where I can get this book online?  Do they have this as ab ebook download?


http://petmeats.com/howifoundfreedominanunfreeworld

----------


## icon124

> http://petmeats.com/howifoundfreedominanunfreeworld


Thank you!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Bump.

----------


## latkinson6

#1 most memorable read.
I was givin a book to me by a friend in 1991 called (if I remember correctly) 
"The Gonzo Files"
I don't know who wrote it. And it's not the same  Gonzo book now found on amazon.
I loaned it out years ago and never seen it since. 
If anyone knows where I could get a copy.....Please tell.

----------


## The Lantern

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?


Green Eggs and Ham

----------


## icon124

If anyone could find the book - *Essays of Warren Buffett* online (as in free ebook)...it would be much appreciated.  I can't find it anywhere

----------


## lucius

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?
> ...


'Treason: The New World Order' by Gurudas

He gave his life writing this book. All documented from public records, with no theory, well worth the read. Highly suppressed, you will pay $60+ for a used copy that sold for $14.95 in 1996. 

In Gurudas own words, "My purpose in writing this book is to awaken more people to the fact that these are very dangerous times for America. More and more of the rights we take for granted are being lost. Too many politicians have sold out to the special interests, and most people are too busy watching TV to notice or take responsibility for what is happening. In the name of stopping illegal drugs and crime, our rights are gradually being forfeited, as the federal government tightens control over the people. 

"I have also written this book so that people can more easily look at the whole picture. I have focused my research on extracting information from hundreds of books, newspapers, and magazines so that people can more easily understand what is taking place in America. Some might say that several stories of government abuse that are heard in one part of the country don't appear too threatening. Yet when you look at many different incidents all across the country and grasp the full picture it is clear that something is wrong."

Gurudas' book has thirty-one pages containing 833 footnotes and an eleven page bibliography. He maintains that his book is totally documented from public records, with no theory. When asked why he wrote the book he said, "It's simple. I don't want our country to become a dictatorship. So, I did my research, and wrote my book."

----------


## freedominnumbers

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?


Trick question.

People living in mental prisons don't read books. They watch CNN and Fox.

There are hundreds of thousands of books exposing every secret and scandal of our country and past empires. None of them ever get read.

----------


## forsmant

> How I Found Freedom in an UnFree World by Harry Browne.
> 
> "How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World is a Handbook for Personal Liberty  showing you how to use libertarian principles to make your life much freer right now. It presents a unique libertarian view of morality, government, society, and human nature. Part I identifies the mental traps that are so easy to fall into  traps that prevent you from being as free as you could be. Part II provides specific techniques you can use today to obtain greater freedom from government, from societal restrictions, and from business, personal, and family problems. Part III shows how to make necessary changes to a freer life right now.
> 
> While Harry waited and hoped for a free society, he made sure that his own life was as free and happy as possible. Using the same libertarian principles that would underlie a free society, he created a successful and joyous life for himself and his family. He put these principles and techniques into his book, How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World. In the book youll find ways to obtain greater freedom from government, freedom from social restrictions, freedom from business problems, personal problems, family problems, and freedom from the treadmill.
> 
> How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World will not only put you on the path to a freer, happier life, it will inspire almost anyone to take greater responsibility for his own life  to quit focusing on the shortcomings of others and use the sovereignty one does have to take control of ones own life and make the most of it. How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World can make your life much freer and happier."


I am surprised it took 79 posts to suggest this easy to read book.   I think this is the only book that addresses the OP's question.  All the other books are probably good reads, but focus on how things should be not how to be free.  At least the ones that I have read.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I am surprised it took 79 posts to suggest this easy to read book.   I think this is the only book that addresses the OP's question.  All the other books are probably good reads, but focus on how things should be not how to be free.  At least the ones that I have read.


Same here.  I was SOOO sure someone would have brought it up...kinda made me sad to see it wasn't there.  

On the positive side, it prompted me to use an article (a speech, actually) that Harry gave at FEE in 2004 as today's "FEED YOUR HEAD" offering.  It's in Off Topic, it's called The Greatest Mistake in American History:  Letting Government Educate our Children and it is very good IMO.

RIP, Harry...we carry on...

----------


## kyleAF

> Excellent choice.  Sometimes I wonder if it is fiction, or if Ayn Rand gave us a blueprint for moral people to exit from the power the looter/moocher government has over us.
> 
> Galt's Gulch is a metaphor.  If we could find some way to set up a network where we could trade with each other using money 100% backed by gold or silver instead of using Federal Reserve fiat, we could hide from the men in black, in plain sight!  It would be a "virtual" Galt's Gulch, as we would decouple from our debt-based monetary system and trade with each other using our own sound money, cashing in gold or silver from time to time to pay our taxes with Federal Reserve paper notes.
> 
> That way, like in Atlas Shrugged, when the empire collapses and the purchasing power of fiat went through the floor, we might have a chance to survive it as the trading network would be established...assuming of course, our medium of trade was still available..
> 
> Adjusting tinfoil hat...


Something like agorism?  I agree, Atlas Shrugged is great!  Too bad Objectivism has gotten off track into the realm of the neo-cons (IMHO)

Best book:
For simplicity, Bastiat's The Law
For thoroughness, Mises' Human Action

----------


## kyleAF

> A few of my favorites are Atlas Shrugged, 1984, And when it comes to books Fahrenheit 451. Also Sun Tzu's The Art of War.


I *strongly* second the Art of War.  It puts Clausewitz et al. Prussians to shame.  No wonder Mao Tse Tung was successful...

----------


## Nailhead

Ron Paul Forums: The Anthology

----------


## virgil47

Why hasn't this post been moved?

----------


## Henry

"Small Is Beautiful: Economics as if People Mattered" by E. F. Schumaker written way back in the 1970's.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> 'Treason: The New World Order' by Gurudas
> 
> He gave his life writing this book. All documented from public records, with no theory, well worth the read. Highly suppressed, you will pay $60+ for a used copy that sold for $14.95 in 1996. 
> 
> In Gurudas own words, "My purpose in writing this book is to awaken more people to the fact that these are very dangerous times for America. More and more of the rights we take for granted are being lost. Too many politicians have sold out to the special interests, and most people are too busy watching TV to notice or take responsibility for what is happening. In the name of stopping illegal drugs and crime, our rights are gradually being forfeited, as the federal government tightens control over the people. 
> 
> "I have also written this book so that people can more easily look at the whole picture. I have focused my research on extracting information from hundreds of books, newspapers, and magazines so that people can more easily understand what is taking place in America. Some might say that several stories of government abuse that are heard in one part of the country don't appear too threatening. Yet when you look at many different incidents all across the country and grasp the full picture it is clear that something is wrong."
> 
> Gurudas' book has thirty-one pages containing 833 footnotes and an eleven page bibliography. He maintains that his book is totally documented from public records, with no theory. When asked why he wrote the book he said, "It's simple. I don't want our country to become a dictatorship. So, I did my research, and wrote my book."


FYI ...
http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com...orld_order.htm

----------


## Highstreet

The Revolution
_a manifesto_

by Ron Paul

----------


## Conza88

Actual list in our thread.
In my sig...

Addingll..

----------


## icon124

> Why hasn't this post been moved?


why does it matter....grassroots has the most people, so we will get the most responses here.  Is it really hurting you to have it in grassroots?

----------


## Patrick Henry

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?
> 
> I'd recommend *Vatican Assassins III* -> *http://megaupload.com/?d=FQS2UENZ*
> 
> Eric Jon Phelps, the author, discusses in FINE detail (1800+ pages) the power of the Roman Catholic Church as well as the Jesuits in moving towards a single ruler, that being the Pope.
> 
> Here are some quotes the author includes:


I recommend "Liberty In Eclipse: The Rise of the Homeland Security State" by William Norman Grigg. It is without a doubt the best emerging police state book I have ever read. 
http://www.rightsourceonline.com/wel...korderform.cfm

----------


## Don

All the Trouble in the World and Eat the Rich by PJ O'Rourke changed how I view money, politics and the international system.  Also, Capitalism, the Unknown Ideal by Rand and Free to Choose by Milton and Rose Friedman.

----------


## icon124

bump this one too

----------


## Conza88

> bump this one too


Updated every book here; into the origional thread (check sig). Will be garnering online versions and linking to the correct books eventually.

----------


## Geronimo

> What one book do you think will make one "free" from the mental prisons most live in?


http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Highe.../dp/0960068880


_
The following is from the higher consciousness classic,
        Handbook to Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes, Jr. 
        which explains the Living Love system to higher consciousness.  


                    T H E   T W E L V E   P A T H W A Y S
                      To the Higher Consciousness Planes 
                      of Unconditional Love and Oneness

        FREEING MYSELF

         1. I am freeing myself from security, sensation, and power
            addictions that make me try to forcefully control situations
            in my life, and thus destroy my serenity and keep me from
            loving myself and others. 

         2. I am discovering how my consciousness-dominating  
            addictions create my illusory version of the changing world 
            of people and situations around me. 

         3. I welcome the opportunity (even if painful) that my
            minute-to-minute experience offers me to become aware of the
            addictions I must reprogram to be liberated from my robot-like
            emotional patterns. 

        BEING HERE NOW

         4. l always remember that I have everything I need to enioy my
            here and now -- unless I am letting my consciousness be 
            dominated by demands and expectations based on the dead past 
            or the imagined future.  

         5. I take full responsibility here and now for everything I 
            experience, for it is my own programming that creates my 
            actions and also influences the reactions of people around 
            me. 

         6. I accept myself completely here and now and consciously
            experience everything I feel, think, say, and do (including 
            my emotion-backed addictions) as a necessary part of my 
            growth into higher consciousness. 

        INTERACTING WITH OTHERS

         7. I open myself genuinely to all people by being willing to
            fully communicate my deepest feelings, since hiding in any
            degree keeps me stuck in my illusion of separateness from 
            other people.  

         8. I feel with loving compassion the problems of others without 
            getting caught up emotionally in their predicaments that
            are offering them messages they need ior their growth.  

         9. I act freely when I am tuned in, centered, and loving, but 
            if possible I avoid acting when I am emotionally upset and 
            depriving myself of the wisdom that flows from love and 
            expanded consciousness. 

        DISCOVERING MY CONSCIOUS-AWARENESS

        10. I am continually calming the restless scanning of my 
            rational mind in order to perceive the finer energies that 
            enable me to unitively merge with everything around me.  

        11. I am constantly aware of which of the Seven Centers of 
            Consciousness I am using, and I feel my energy, 
            perceptiveness, love and inner peace growing as I open all 
            of the Centers of Consciousness. 

        12. I am perceiving everyone, including myself, as an awakening
            being who is here to claim his or her birthright to the 
            higher consciousness planes of unconditional love and oneness. 

        **************************************************  **************
         The following is from a classic of the higher consciousness
        frontier: The Handbook to Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes,
        Jr. which explains the Living Love system to higher
        consciousness. 


                       THE SEVEN CENTERS OF CONSCIOUSNESS

        1. THE SECURITY CENTER.  
        This Center makes you preoccupied with food, shelter, or
        whatever you equate with your personal security.  This
        programming forces your consciousness to be dominated by your
        continuous battle to get "enough" from the world in order to
        feel secure. 

        2. THE SENSATION CENTER.  
        This Center is concerned with finding happiness in life by
        providing yourself with more and better pleasurable sensations
        and activities.  For many people, sex is the most appealing of
        all sensations.  Other addictive sensations may include the
        sound of music, the taste of food, etc. 

        3. THE POWER CENTER.  
        When your consciousness is focused on this Center, you are
        concerned with dominating people and situations and increasing
        your prestige, wealth, and pride -- in addition to thousands of
        more subtle forms of hierarchy, manipulation, and control. 

        4. THE LOVE CENTER.  
        At this Center you are transcending subject-object relationships
        and are learning to see the world with the feelings and
        harmonies of flowing acceptance.  You see yourself in everyone
        -- and everyone in yourself.  You feel compassion for the
        suffering of those caught in the dramas of security, sensation,
        and power.  You are beginning to love and accept everyone
        unconditionally -- even yourself. 

        5. THE CORNUCOPIA CENTER.  
        When your consciousness is illuminated by this Center, you
        experience the friendliness of the world you are creating.  You
        begin to realize that you've always lived in a perfect world. 
        To the degree that you still have addictions, the perfection
        lies in giving you the experience you need to get free of your
        emotion-backed demands.  As you reprogram your addictions, the
        perfection will be experienced as a continuous enjoyment of the
        here and now in your life.  As you become more loving and
        accepting, the world becomes a "horn of plenty" that gives you
        more than you need to be happy. 

        6. THE CONSClOUS-AWARENESS CENTER.  
        It is liberating to have a Center from which your
        Conscious-awareness watches your body and mind perform on the
        lower five centers.  This is a meta-center from which you
        non-judgmentally witness the drama of your body and mind.  From
        this Center of Centers, you learn to impartially observe your
        social roles and life games from a place that is free from fear
        and vulnerability. 

        7. THE COSMIC CONSCIOUSNESS CENTER.  
        When you live fully in the Sixth Center of Consciousness, you
        are ready to transcend self-awareness and become pure awareness.
        At this ultimate level, you are one with everything -- you are
        love, peace, energy, beauty, wisdom, clarity, effectiveness, and
        oneness.
_

----------


## Fields

> Updated every book here; into the origional thread (check sig). Will be garnering online versions and linking to the correct books eventually.


Sneaky sneaky Conza.

----------


## amy31416

I've always been interested in people's book collections. Let's post pictures of what we have...I will do so later on today in this thread.

Physically, you are what you eat and mentally, you are what you read.

Spiritually, I guess you are what you do and you are what you live.

----------


## Todd

> The Revolution
> _a manifesto_
> 
> by Ron Paul


That will be my next read.

My recommendation: 


The Closing of the American Mind - Alan Bloom

----------


## mtmedlin

*It Aint nobodys business if I do- by the late Peter McWilliams*

This book changed my life

----------


## mtmedlin

> "The Republic" by Plato, specifically "The Allegory of the Cave" within the book.
> 
> Yep, I'm old skool kids.
> 
> Oh, another one with a military bend: "The Naked and the Dead" by Mailer.


Single hadnidly one of my favorites.

----------


## InPaulWeTrust

Political Ponerology by Andrew M Lobaczewski.

----------


## Thomas Paine

The Bible and The Federalist Papers.

----------


## Bruno

> *It Aint nobodys business if I do- by the late Peter McWilliams*
> 
> This book changed my life


That's so crazy - I just saw that book on my shelf, did a search to see if someone had already mentioned this Must Read, and found this post from just a few days ago!  

A fun read and truly an informative and eye-opening book.

----------


## RCA

Mods, when are you going to create "The Reading Room" sub-forum like I've asked before and so many users agreed!

----------


## RCA

I've got a question that I haven't seen raised yet:

Being this is a fiscally conservative forum, how do you all afford all of these books?

Personally, I would love to read all of these books, but I would first have to come up with several thousand dollars before I could make a dent in the list.

Do you just buy them, then sell them on ebay?

Do you check them out at the library?

Maybe Meetup members could become friends on Shelfari and share the books locally?

----------


## MsDoodahs

A ton of material is available online for free.

www.mises.org

Click on Literature, then browse by Full Text.

Hope that helps.

----------


## amy31416

> I've got a question that I haven't seen raised yet:
> 
> Being this is a fiscally conservative forum, how do you all afford all of these books?
> 
> Personally, I would love to read all of these books, but I would first have to come up with several thousand dollars before I could make a dent in the list.
> 
> Do you just buy them, then sell them on ebay?
> 
> Do you check them out at the library?
> ...


I have thousands of books, and the only ones I've ever paid full price for were college textbooks. I worked at a book store during college, so I got some good discounts.

My sources: Used bookstores, Library sales (usually they are held annually), in Baltimore, they had a free bookstore called Book Thing (charitable organization, I donated and got books), Craigslist, Ebay, booktrades and garage sales.

You never have to pay full price for books, you just can't always get the NYT Bestsellers the day or week they come out. There's now a bookstore around here that sells new books for 70% off, I splurged and got a great cookbook (Julia Child's classic "The Way to Cook," a book on herbal medicine ($12) and a book on post-punk rock movement--can't wait to read that one!

Oh, and I rarely sell them, I love my library too much!

----------


## erin moore

I'll have to get back to you with my picks but I just wanted to throw this out there;

I completely agree with the reading room sub-forum idea. It's not at all that I would like to see this thread moved, just that I want it to stay visible.

Mods, please do this.

----------


## icon124

> I have thousands of books, and the only ones I've ever paid full price for were college textbooks. I worked at a book store during college, so I got some good discounts.
> 
> My sources: Used bookstores, Library sales (usually they are held annually), in Baltimore, they had a free bookstore called Book Thing (charitable organization, I donated and got books), Craigslist, Ebay, booktrades and garage sales.
> 
> You never have to pay full price for books, you just can't always get the NYT Bestsellers the day or week they come out. There's now a bookstore around here that sells new books for 70% off, I splurged and got a great cookbook (Julia Child's classic "The Way to Cook," a book on herbal medicine ($12) and a book on post-punk rock movement--can't wait to read that one!
> 
> Oh, and I rarely sell them, I love my library too much!


is that book store still around in baltimore??? I live here and never heard of it.

----------


## amy31416

> is that book store still around in baltimore??? I live here and never heard of it.


They're still there, but they need help financially. I lived in Baltimore for about 10 years, and had many great interactions with this group. Also, in B-more, there's an annual book festival on Charles Street, right around the Washington monument.

See here:  http://www.bookthing.org/

Also, Enoch Pratt Free Library is the first free library in this country and has amazing holdings. I used to be rather involved with the guy that runs the Business Science and Technology department. Go to the library in the city, it's beautiful and has the best collection.

http://www.prattlibrary.org/

They also have a sale every year.

----------


## freedomforall

The Elephant in the Room-Not a book to open eyes like the Ron Paul campaign does, but still very insightfull into the problems with the Republican Party.

----------


## Broadlighter

I recommend "Oliver Twist" by Charles Dickens for its insight into the cold-heartedness of socialism and the evils of crime by proxy.

I also like Richard Maybury's Uncle Eric Series, "Whatever Happened to Justice" and "Whatever Happened to Penny Candy." They explain the principles of law and economics in very simple and intriguing ways.

----------


## bucfish

There are sooo many but Creature of Jekyl Island is good.  As well as Atlas Shrugged.  I just put an order in for the Age of Reason by Thomas Paine let you all know how that one is.

----------


## icon124

> They're still there, but they need help financially. I lived in Baltimore for about 10 years, and had many great interactions with this group. Also, in B-more, there's an annual book festival on Charles Street, right around the Washington monument.
> 
> See here:  http://www.bookthing.org/
> 
> Also, Enoch Pratt Free Library is the first free library in this country and has amazing holdings. I used to be rather involved with the guy that runs the Business Science and Technology department. Go to the library in the city, it's beautiful and has the best collection.
> 
> http://www.prattlibrary.org/
> 
> They also have a sale every year.


I assume your talking about the big library downtown?  Because they have smaller ones all around the city, but the one near me (like a block away) is terrible.

OH I just looked up the bookthing and it's like 3 blocks away from where I live...that's crazy...I live on 33rd Street.  I think I've seen it before but never went in there.  Now I must!!! Thank you!

----------


## The Lantern

I would recommend the following.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdR0LXOiEB8

----------


## amy31416

> I assume your talking about the big library downtown?  Because they have smaller ones all around the city, but the one near me (like a block away) is terrible.
> 
> OH I just looked up the bookthing and it's like 3 blocks away from where I live...that's crazy...I live on 33rd Street.  I think I've seen it before but never went in there.  Now I must!!! Thank you!


Yep, the big library downtown, right across the street from the Cathedral.



Hey, I used to live on 34th street, small world! How is Hampden these days?

You're welcome. I hope you've at least gone into Atomic Books on 36th street.

----------


## Conza88

> Mods, when are you going to create "The Reading Room" sub-forum like I've asked before and so many users agreed!


It's a conspiracy!! rofl.

They don't want us to read BOOKS, they want us to read POSTS. lmfao 

Bastards, make the damn thread, and move mine in there aswell. :P

----------


## Luft97

> And finally  *SUN TZU's ART OF WAR.* In the event we need to fight these people in the streets.
> 
> Robert


On that note you might also check out Guerrilla Warfare by Ernesto Guevara.

Yes I know he was a communist etc,  interesting read tho for educational purposes.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

"Doubt: A History: The Great Doubters and Their Legacy of Innovation from Socrates and Jesus to Thomas Jefferson and Emily Dickinson"


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/006...pr_product_top

excellent read!

----------


## Andrew76

"*Atlas Shrugged*" by *Ayn Rand* gets my highest recommendation.  Before Ayn Rand, I was a left leaning, national health care wanting, business and corporation hating, tax the rich liberal.  I now consider myself a true born-again free market capitalist, and to be quite honest, I've never been happier or felt more in control of my own life.  This book really changed so much for me, along with Rand's other works.  Though I've read many convincing and edifying books on the topic of liberty, freedom and free markets, the one that finally changed my mind, by lucky accident, was Atlas Shrugged.  
     I'd suggest doing the same as what happened to me, if you're faced with someone hard to convince:  A friend had two copies of the book on hand, so he gave me one and said, "I think you'll really like this.  It's a seriously important book."  So, I read it.  While reading it, I could feel myself disagreeing with the ideas put forth.  Many ideas repelled me, but not enough to put the book down.  By the time I got to the end, I loved it - though it was probably about six months to a year before _everything_ really sunk in, and I truly realized the major 180 degree change that had occurred in my mind.  I cannot recommend this book enough.  It's where this movement begins.  

    I've also been reading the "*Sparrowhawk*" series by *Edward Cline.*  I'm fully enjoying them as well.  It's historical fiction, set in pre-revolutionary England/colonial America, and follows the timeline up to and just past the American revolution.  I know, I know... you already know the story.  I'm telling you this author does an amazing job of bringing the philosophical underpinnings of our revolution to life.  It's a page turner of a series, extremely well written, and makes you feel excited to be American all over again - withouth the banal bromides of "patriotic" middle America.  It really digs into the how and why the revolution happened, but through the lens of individuals living through the events: endless taxes, monarchal tyranny, statism, collectivism, combined church/state tyranny, et al.  And the characters are wonderful.  New heroes for our history.

----------


## mmink15

Letter To A Christian Nation by Sam Harris

----------


## ryanmkeisling

'A people's History of the United States'  by Howard Zinn

Any of the Gore Vidal American Chronicle Series:
'Burr' 'Lincoln' '1876' 'Empire' 'Hollywood' 'Washington DC' 'The Golden Age'
and many of his collected essays are great.

'The Revolution: A Manifesto' by Dr. Ron Paul

Any of Norman Finkelsteins books.

Aldous Huxley was prolific beyond 'Brave New World'  'Brave New World Revisited' (in it he details how many of the things he wrote in Brave new World actually came to pass) and his last Novel 'Island' is great as well as anything he wrote.  i have some first editions which are prized...

'Crossing the Rubicon' by Michael C. Ruppert

Big fan of anything Chomsky but I really like the 'Failed States' book.

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

I just converted my Obama supporting friend with The Creature From Jekyll Island.

----------


## icon124

> Yep, the big library downtown, right across the street from the Cathedral.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I used to live on 34th street, small world! How is Hampden these days?
> 
> You're welcome. I hope you've at least gone into Atomic Books on 36th street.


I don't live in Hampden...I live on Greenmount in Waverly lol...but I do know some people from Hampden and it's a little different from the rest of Baltimore haha...it's like its own little segregated city inside of a city.  I do love the 34th street lights though.  Oh and yeah I've been in Atomic Books, but only once or twice.  I need to go home so I can visit these places.  Right now I'm in Western MD for school.

----------


## amy31416

> I don't live in Hampden...I live on Greenmount in Waverly lol...but I do know some people from Hampden and it's a little different from the rest of Baltimore haha...it's like its own little segregated city inside of a city.  I do love the 34th street lights though.  Oh and yeah I've been in Atomic Books, but only once or twice.  I need to go home so I can visit these places.  Right now I'm in Western MD for school.


I know the area, I miss Baltimore a lot, despite all the issues there. I almost bought a place in Waverly as an investment-probably good now that I didn't.

Hampden is quite different from the rest of Baltimore, I lived there while I was going to grad school at JHU, it is quite unique. 

Best to you with your education. Appreciate what you have, I really, really miss Baltimore. Pittsburgh just doesn't measure up. I think I need to go back.

----------


## AutoDas

I am also one of those people who recommend _Atlas Shrugged_. This book has helped me realize that socialism and communism both use the individual to achieve their goals as a means to an end and it is important to get this information from an author who has experienced the tyrannies of both. Newcomers would be upset reading any other libertarian book that tries to insult their beliefs and this is a famous piece of work so it attracts readers of all beliefs. I have also read _Anthem_ and although it was short, I did not already not agree with it if you know what I mean. I haven't read The Fountainhead, but from what I've heard it seems to have a good man character, but falls flat in delivering it's message.

----------


## wgadget

The Revolution by Dr. Ron Paul

~~~coming soon~~~

----------


## OptionsTrader

1984

----------


## Buffalo Bruce

The True Believer by Eric Hofer

Philosopher longshoreman Eric Hofer had keen insight into behavior. The True Believer is about who supports mass movements. Hofer explains Obamamania much better than I could.

----------


## Ninja Homer

mmmm... freedom books.  This is a great thread!

Here's some more obscure ones:

freedom from tyranny

_Good to be King: The Foundation of Our Constitutional Freedom_ by *Michael Badnarik*

*Forward by Congressman Ron Paul, R-Texas:*

"Michael Badnarik has created a constitutional primer that will edify and entertain schoolchildren and seasoned libertarians alike. Good to be King: The Foundation of Our Constitutional Freedom presents a thoroughly readable explanation of how our constitutional republic should work, and how the system became broken in the first place.

Mr. Badnarik starts with fundamentals, identifying the difference between rights and privileges. He discusses the critical and needed distinction between republican and democratic systems of government, arguing that freedom can survive in America only if we return to our republican roots. He also illustrates the forgotten tenets of federalism and states' rights, arguing that federal usurpation of state power has accelerated the loss of our freedoms.

The author then provides a detailed explication of the true meaning of major constitutional provisions and amendments. He does an excellent job of demystifying our founding document, demonstrating that ordinary Americans can and should understand the Constitution and how it applies to their lives.

Anyone who believes in limited government - that is to say anyone who believes in liberty - will benefit from reading this book. If we wish to remain free, we must constantly question and challenge conventional views about the proper role of government in our society. Good to Be King will serve as needed ammunition for libertarians and constitutionalists committed to resisting tyranny in America. I commend Michael Badnarik for authoring a compelling text on the foundations of liberty in America."


freedom from disease and pharmaceuticals

_Timeless Secrets of Health & Rejuvenation_ by *Andreas Moritz*

*These "Timeless Secrets" Free You From Medicine's Most Dangerous Myths. It's Time to Finally Reclaim the Youthfulness, Vitality and Abundant Health You Deserve*

Flying in the face of mainstream medicine and society's many health myths - here is a book that finally proves that good health is by far the most valuable possession you can ever have. More than that: Radiant health is not only easily achievable - no matter where you are right now - it's your natural state.

Compiled over the course of 30 years in the health industry - and by working directly with thousands of people across the globe - _Timeless Secrets of Health and Rejuvenation_ reveals everything you need to know in order to unleash the natural healing power that lies dormant within you.

You may wonder, "How could one book possibly do all this?" After all, many books make big health promises and then fail to deliver.

But the answer is simple: _Timeless Secrets_ is different - and works - because (1) it gives you deeper insights and perspectives that literally put you back "into the driver's seat" of your body and mind ... and (2) it reveals literally hundreds and hundreds of controversial, yet highly practical secrets proven to trigger health, wellness and accelerated healing. 


_Cancer Is Not A Disease! It's A Survival Mechanism_ by *Andreas Moritz*

This latest book by Andreas Moritz may rock or even dismantle the very foundation of your beliefs about the body, health and healing. It offers the open-minded reader concerned about cancer a radically different understanding of what cancer really is. According to Andreas Moritz, cancer is a desperate and final attempt by the body to stay alive for as long as circumstances permit - circumstances that are, in fact, in your control.

Today's conventional approaches of killing, cutting or burning cancerous cells offer a mere 7% "success" rate for cancer remission, and the majority of the few survivors are "cured" for just a period of five years or less. In this book, you will discover what actually causes cancer and why it is so important to heal the whole person, not just the symptoms of cancer. You will also learn that cancer occurs only after all other defense mechanisms in the body have failed, for obvious reasons. A malignant tumor is not a vicious monster that is out to kill us in retaliation for our sins or abuse of our body. As you will find out, cancer does not attempt to kill the body; to the contrary, it tries to save it. However, unless we change our perception of what cancer really is, it will continue to threaten the life of one out of every two people. This book opens a door to those who wish to become whole again, in body, mind and spirit.

(my edit:  They say 1 of every 2 Americans will develop cancer some time in their life.  The best and easiest cure for cancer is preventing it in the first place.  This book tells you how to prevent it, so I consider it a must-read for everybody, not just people with cancer.)

freedom of mind

_Unlock Reality_ by *The Individuals Self-Discovery Trust*


_Ask and It Is Given: Learning to Manifest Your Desires_ by *Esther and Jerry Hicks*


_It's Time to Come Alive_ by *Andreas Moritz*

 In this book, previously entitled _It's Time to Wake Up_, Andreas Moritz brings to light our deep, inner need for abundance, love and spiritual wisdom. In addition, he assists the reader in developing a new sense of reality that is based on trust, power and happiness. He describes in detail our relationship with the natural world and how we can harness its tremendous powers for our personal benefit, as well as that of humanity as a whole. _It's Time to Come Alive_ challenges some of our most ardently held beliefs and offers a way out of the restrictions and limitations we have created in our lives.


_Lifting the Veil of Duality_ by *Andreas Moritz*

In _Lifting the Veil of Duality_, previously entitled _Freedom from Judgment_, best-selling author, Andreas Moritz, poignantly exposes the illusion of duality. He outlines a simple way to remove virtually every limitation that you have imposed upon yourself during the course of living duality. You will be invited to see yourself and the world through a new lens -- the lens of clarity, discernment and non-judgment. The author suggests that mistakes, accidents, coincidences, negativity, deception, injustice, wars, crime and terrorism all have a deeper purpose and meaning in the larger scheme of things. Although some of these ideas may conflict with the beliefs you currently hold, you are invited to read this book with an open mind, for an open mind is well poised to lift the veil of duality.

----------

